# More From Donington



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Couple people asked for some more pics. 
Let me know if I've posted it up right








































This white 32 really went hard round the corners
























































Want more?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry its my first time posting pics??? Ill do the size problem next time.


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Jeebus! How many Skylines are they? Looks like the whole UK Skyline population is in one picture!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Estimates are there were 102 on the parade lap and slightly more than that on the stand


----------



## skyline_beauty (Sep 4, 2006)

fantastic photos guys, I loved all the purple ones, very very smart looking cars


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Unbelievable. 102 skylines


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I understand the final figure on track was *108 * :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan

a few more photos courtesy of Tatsu.......


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I really do hope this will be happening again next year! Dunno where my R324 will fit in in that pack though lol!


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow a truly incredible sight :bowdown1:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

So who got a video of the 108 Skyline drive by?????

Some one must have????


----------



## skyline_beauty (Sep 4, 2006)

I might have to hitch a lift next year!!!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

You could have this year, The chap I took round just popped his head in the window and asked... 

Mind you, I set him on taking photos


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

great meet , awsome pictures, have to get over next time:bowdown1:


----------



## skyline_beauty (Sep 4, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


> You could have this year, The chap I took round just popped his head in the window and asked...
> 
> Mind you, I set him on taking photos


but I couldnt match cars to faces and it would have felt weird doing it *blush*


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

That's just awsome! Great photos


----------



## canker (Jan 12, 2003)

Yep the guy I took round was just thinking of changing his TVR for a 32 and Paul just asked if I wanted a passenger I said sure jump in .I can`t remember what the guys name was.


----------



## canker (Jan 12, 2003)

Skyline_parade_29-09-06.mpg - Google Video


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wow! that really is amazing


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Great vid, Is there any way I can download it so it can be added to my collection ?


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

click on download on the right hand side LOL


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Yea I got it now, It wasnt working, Prolly something to do with me using Opera... Things dont allways work 100% but its still much much better than Explorer.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pics!!

Fav. car of the day?

For me had to be the gunmetal/silver 34 with z-tune wings. Awesome motor.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I guess that's why it won best turned out car then


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

looked a great day...nice pics as well :thumbsup: 

but who were the muppets repeatedly walking in front of the cars coming out of the building :squintdan :chairshot 

good job I wasn't coming out, "trying" to operate my triple :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

if i haven't run out of money, and my car is finished 

i will be there next year, looks a great day


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

whoflungdung said:


> but who were the muppets repeatedly walking in front of the cars coming out of the building :squintdan :chairshot



I did comment to my passenger that it was like queuing at Ten of the Best. Driving at a walking pace and trying not to run over people with their backs to you walking in front. Bloody nightmare


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*some pictures just don't need a comment..........*










:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


hahaha . . .that gave me a big laugh:chuckle: :bowdown1:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


Despite someone's hope that this was a demonstration of my drifting skills :chuckle: I'm happy to say that this is not me !

(thank god I've still got *66* stuck on my side window ......)


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

It was not funny to those following


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very cool! Thanks for posting up all the pics.

Cya O!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice set of pics. That meet had to have been a blast. 108 Skylines of all types. Heaven.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Oooh.. who is the silver Do Luck 34??


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Plz, more pic's


----------

